# mac ftp problem



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant upload files using finders ftp i need to use it because super duper wont let me save on desktop or any ware on macintosh hd HELP


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

computerboyo said:


> I cant upload files using finders ftp i need to use it because super duper wont let me save on desktop or any ware on macintosh hd HELP


I don't have a clue what your problem is, nor how to remedy it. Mostly because of the presentation of your question. Can you elaborate, preferably using punctuation and spelling commiserate with proper use of the English language? And a few less emoticons? One does the trick, usually, two gets the point across with emphasis. Twenty greatly diminishes your credibility.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

agreed, speaking english helps. From what I got from your post, try an alternative ftp program, maybe something lightweight, a firefox addon.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/684

that may work.


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry i was real mad. i cant use addons or ftp clients because super duper or ccc(carbon copy cloner)cant write to ftp programs. so im running mac os x 10.4.10 and what i need to do is copy files to my ftp server. and on my desktop pc i have my ftp account set up as admin so i can do anything.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This is still confusing? Are you trying to do a network backup?


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

YES. exactly


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Still verbose I see. :-(

Were does CCC become involved because from the screenshot it appears you are manually copying files?

Either way why not use a ftp client like Transmit which is a lot faster than built in ftp anyways? (Never had a problem with it.)


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

it doesont work in ccc either i was just showing the error


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

i just cant save the sparce image on my desktop because it get's stuck at read 5.00 gb and write 4.98 gb


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, sadly, you cannot write to an FTP server via the Finder. You need a separate disk to write the files to. Of you could use .Mac (email, website, file hosting, Mac utilities, and other stuff), but that costs money. So does buying a drive.


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

what would be a cheep firewire drive that i can pic up around my area form? best buy, frys elctonics, circuit city, ect, zip 60137


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

You could purchase a cheap one for about $70. I was actually surprised to find this name-brand drive from a store I shopped with before:
http://www.compuplus.com/i-LaCie-16...ive-300702U-1001496~.html?sid=p9lsm89o7654g7j

That was the best price I've found for an external Firewire HD.

The calculated shipping for me was about $8.

If you do your own search, be sure to not buy from a store called "MegaCameras". Big huge scam.


----------



## computerboyo (Mar 21, 2007)

i think i found the prob after installing boot camp i saw the screen about the windows file systems nfts read but not write fat read and write my computers file system is nfts could this be the problem or does mac support writing to nfts though ftp?


----------

